# AI = Most respected players in sports today?



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Would you call this statement true or false? I respect Allen very much, and I think he's somthing very rare and that will be hard to replace. I think he's very respected among other NBA players, because he takes control and plays through anything. He fights through injuries and is very insperational. He's my favorite #3 not involved with Miami.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I would agree with that between players maybe but outside of that I dont think he gets the respect he deserves mostly from the media and analysts


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cant say I agree.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

If your talking about respect from players I think AI gets his fair share. The player I see getting the most love and respect has to be shaq though. 

If your talking about fans, I'd say he's a love em/hate em type of guy and theres certainly plenty of people in both camps.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

false. other than people who appreciate his heart and his tenacity you will find a lot who dismiss him as a ballhogging thug.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> false. other than people who appreciate his heart and his tenacity you will find a lot who dismiss him as a ballhogging thug.


And thats exactly whats wrong with people today they look at numbers and dont watch the game b/c anyone who would watch him play would not be able to reasonably say that


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

He tries hard and I think everyone respects that. But I think Tim Duncan and Shaquille O'Neal get the most respect, because they'll beat you whether they try hard or not. Championships have a way of getting you respect that all the injuries and scoring titles in the world can't. Just ask Rasheed Wallace!!


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Remember how Charles Barkley use to be viewed negatively by the media too, but then he ended up winning people over in due time. AI will get his respect too. 

The people who still see AI as a ball hogging thug are stupid and blind as a bat if they can't see his growth and maturity over the yrs. Plain and simple, they're just haters.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I respect AI as a basketball player and as a human being. However, the story about him beating his wife and then kicking her out of the house naked, changed my perception towards Iverson.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Remember how Charles Barkley use to be viewed negatively by the media too, but then he ended up winning people over in due time. AI will get his respect too.
> 
> The people who still see AI as a ball hogging thug are stupid and blind as a bat if they can't see his growth and maturity over the yrs. Plain and simple, they're just haters.


 :clap:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I respect AI as a basketball player and as a human being. However, the story about him beating his wife and then kicking her out of the house naked, changed my perception towards Iverson.


That story was Bull**** if you get a chance to check out his interview on Quite Frankly I suggest you take a look at it


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

AI's wife was caught cheating on him, he didn't get in a fight with her...that's why he threw her out of the house.

he definitely did run up in that complex with a gun, too...that's all the word i've heard, at least. but she was cheatin on him with that one cousin and that's why he ran up on him.

plus a lot of players have done much worse than that, anyway.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

He was also Paying for the house that he "broke" into


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> AI's wife was caught cheating on him, he didn't get in a fight with her...that's why he threw her out of the house.
> 
> he definitely did run up in that complex with a gun, too...that's all the word i've heard, at least. but she was cheatin on him with that one cousin and that's why he ran up on him.
> 
> plus a lot of players have done much worse than that, anyway.


 I still found that whole thing funny about him being mad when AI's "habits" are well known throught out philly and the Old Adams Mark Hotel


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

false...i love AI as a player...and respect him even more as a person...i mean any other player wouldve tries to jump ship the way his career has been going...but he has been there with ur franchise and is worth every dime u guys spend on him....but from the media and outside sources...he is a "thug and a hoodlum" which isnt fair...


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I respect AI as a basketball player and as a human being. However, the story about him beating his wife and then kicking her out of the house naked, changed my perception towards Iverson.


would it change matters if you found out that not only did his wife categorically deny these absurd allegations, but that the person who made the claim in the first place was trying to extort AI? This dude claims that AI threatened him and his boytoy with a gun and that he feared for his life, yet instead of calling the police as soon as he was able, he waited until the next day and called a lawyer first, who advised him to call the police. So why, I ask, would you put so much worth on this person's claims, to the point to where you harbor bad feelings towards AI?


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

The Effin One said:


> AI's wife was caught cheating on him, he didn't get in a fight with her...that's why he threw her out of the house.
> 
> he definitely did run up in that complex with a gun, too...that's all the word i've heard, at least. but she was cheatin on him with that one cousin and that's why he ran up on him.
> 
> plus a lot of players have done much worse than that, anyway.


What issue of National Enquirer did you read this from? #1, AI's wife did not cheat on him, #2, the cousin was gay.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

AIFan said:


> What issue of National Enquirer did you read this from? #1, AI's wife did not cheat on him, #2, the cousin was gay.


 #1 Yes she did and #2 it wasnt his cousin who was gay. Sorry


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> #1 Yes she did and #2 it wasnt his cousin who was gay. Sorry


I dont know man unless there were 2 other gay guys in his cousins house his cousin was gay because Iverson said himself he busted into his cousins house looking for his wife on two guys who like other guys so from what he said it does sound like he was implying his cousin was gay


----------

